# Define engine train?



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

do you know what name of engine on ebay listed?

Item number:
150632693585


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Which one, there are three in the listing?

If you're talking about the Amtrak one, looks like it's a Bachmann E-60MA model of an electric locomotive.

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/bachmann-scale-amtrak-engine-951-143344895


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The Steamers are Bachmann.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

*The other is a Bachmann (?) E60CP Electric Locomotive / Amtrak 951.

*


----------

